# Fan tattoos Kobe Bryant's head on his leg



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://eye-on-basketball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/31073479?source=rss_blogs_NBA


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:I


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

and by fan you mean Basel right, lol


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

the ink is suck as **** but his legs make Kobe's skin look terrible ruining the whole image


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

What a moron...that tattoo looks more like Martin Luther King Jr. than Kobe. :|


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The article says that the guy with the Kobe tattoo hasn't been identified. Maybe it's the same guy, LeBron on one leg, Kobe on the other. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like Kobe got punched in the eye.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Ron said:


> What a moron...*that tattoo looks more like Martin Luther King Jr. than Kobe.* :|


:laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It looks like Kobe has chicken pox. Disgusting.

The greatest punishment for these people would be for them to meet these players and have to show them their tattoos.


----------

